# Hev & phope Wedding Thread - Photos added 56k warning!



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Thought I would start a thread for all who wish to give their best wishes to Heather and Peter who are getting married this Saturday. A forum Wedding - yikes!

Congrats from me you pair, have a great day and a fab life. Watch out for the Paparazzi at the wedding. :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

That's come round quick!! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you ,just washed the Mini so it'll be all sparkly for the weekend


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you. Hope everything goes smoothly on the big day. 

A


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

All the very very best Hev and Pete I am proud to know you and I hope you have a very very happy life together


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many congrats Hev & Pete - hope you have a fantastic day and an even better future.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

'Grats from me, John warned of the paparazzi - I'll warn you of the gatecrashers!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations you two. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Now we can watch any arguments develop 'live' on here... :wink: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fab news.

Have a great day the two of you (and your guests) and look fwd to a happy and healthy future together.

Hope it all goes smoothly.

Gary


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats to you both. I hope you have the day of your dreams....

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]  [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats to you both [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Peter you are a very brave man :wink: save me a bit of cake


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Congratulations to you both.
Hope the weather holds out for you (assuming the ceremony is "local") :wink:

Rogue


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hope you both have a great day...and that the weather stays dry! (Don't want the paparazzi getting their hair wet! :wink: :lol


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you so much guys      

Only 4 sleeps to go                   

JC ~ ...now I am worried, especially since the paparazzi has an 'access all areas' pass 

wallsendmag ~ urmm, did nobody tell you it is a TT meet?

sa|nt ~ so long as the gatecrashers turn up! :roll:

rusty ~ nowt new there.......we have a laptop each and one of us can always tell when the other is 'posting'....and I can't keep my mouth shut!

yellowTT ~ I'll put a cupcake in the post [smiley=smash.gif]

Rogue ~ closer to you than it is to us! http://www.glenskirliehouse.com/Location.aspx - to be honest, adrenaline negates any bad weather vibes 8)

slg ~  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev and Pete - all the very best to you and yours! Many, many congratulations!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did you 2 meet on here???


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup! :lol:

I am <ahem> known for my dodgy satnav (10 TT's for 10 miles in the wrong direction put conformation on that  - hence the numerous reference to Hevnav!). I wanted to arrange a meet way up in the really chilly bit of our fantastic land and I was looking for someone to recommend some decent roads to play on and the rest is history     [smiley=sweetheart.gif] - so basically we are getting married and it is all because of a car  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Not the first either - NuTTs and T7, Head Ed and Paula (as was), Jampott and Lisa, TTotal met his new love thru a TTOC meet too.

Think Hev and Pete take the first to the Altar flag tho [smiley=drummer.gif]

Congrats again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Yup! :lol:
> 
> I am <ahem> known for my dodgy satnav (10 TT's for 10 miles in the wrong direction put conformation on that  - hence the numerous reference to Hevnav!). I wanted to arrange a meet way up in the really chilly bit of our fantastic land and I was looking for someone to recommend some decent roads to play on and the rest is history     [smiley=sweetheart.gif] - so basically we are getting married and it is all because of a car  :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 Hope you find your way ok on Saturday :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! :lol:
> ...


  :lol:   

Maybe [smiley=book2.gif] first


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hev and Pete - 
Many congratulations and our very best wishes for this Saturday and the rest of your lives together! Hoping you'll have a long and happy marriage,
Enjoy every moment!
Claire and Chris
xx

p.s. may all your troubles be liTTle ones :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Congrats both.

Have Audi UK agreed ot lend you a nice white TTS Roadster for the day?

And if not, why not?

All the best.

Kell.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Wishing you both every happiness for your future together. Hope the big day goes to plan and you relax enough to enjoy it!

Best Wishes from

Lisa and Jampott (TT forum lovebirds together since 2003 not married but enjoying a very happy family life together with 2 teenage boys, 3 dogs and 3 cats No TTs anymore just an R8, a Range Rover sport and a mortgage and a very big smile)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

all the best to the both of you from me and jakki.

hope you ahve a great day, oh and pete good luck with the speach


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> Congrats both.
> 
> Have Audi UK agreed ot lend you a nice white TTS Roadster for the day?
> 
> ...


Not a roadster but they can borrow mine


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

An hour and a half to go...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What a brilliant day. Lovely service (when it started as taxi drivers borrowed Hev Nav for the day). Heather looked stunning in her dress and Peter was ok aswell! :wink: Food, company, music & setting was fantastic and overall a great wedding to be at. Some of the small touches were genius, kids were kept amused for hours and spent half the night dancing.

Thanks to Peter & Heather for the invite to your special day and for allowing us to see our daughter in a dress!! :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<yawn> Morning Everybody <looks through one eye assessing hangover>

What a day! Now _*that*_ is how to do a wedding! Let's hope Glenskirlie Castle breakfasts are as good as their meal last night.

Photos later but just to start us off....

Thank you both so much for a great day and your massive generosity. See you at breakfast, yum!

JRLJ


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What a beautiful photo! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Congratulations to Mr and Mrs Hope!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

ah, lovely.

hope you had a lovely day hev & peter, hev your dress looks lovely, princess for a day! 

peter, i hope you didn't drink too much whiskey ...

enjoy the funnymoon!

c.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

congrats to the both of you!, i wish you all the happiness in the world.

u make a great couple 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to say all the little touches were brilliant the seating plan and placenames were unique. Best wedding we've been to by at least two cylinders :wink: 
ps SLG ,not to forget Alister in his skirt,Pete looked good in his skirt too


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

guys...

On behalf of my wife and I :mrgreen: , thanks to everyone who has responded here or who was at the Castle yesterday...fantastic day and we are both absolutely over the moon at how the day turned out (taxis apart :evil: ). Fantastic venue, great guests, top food and most of all, the atmosphere of the whole day

We can't thank you enough for all the cards, presents and the way in which you all took part in the various aspects

We've only managed to see a few pictures so far, but will look forward to seeing more when we get back from Jamaica

Got sent these video clips of the band earlier...see if you can spot anyone you know





 




Once again, sincere thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone had a close look at the "just Married Love Hearts" Hev and Phope 8th November 2008 , its all in the detail :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

it took you nearly a week to notice? :roll:

Rebecca's still in the huff with David though for not dancing with her...

Never noticed you and Val on the dance floor either!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> it took you nearly a week to notice? :roll:
> 
> Rebecca's still in the huff with David though for not dancing with her...
> 
> Never noticed you and Val on the dance floor either!


I didn't have the proper attire :wink: plus I have three left feet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you very much Heather and Peter for your invite and generosity. It was very special to be allowed to share your special day with you!
And what a day it was! Nothing was left to chance. You planned every little detail to perfection 

While you are enjoying your well deserved honeymoon I have but one question Heather: why did your dad drive into my car :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

slg said:


> Rebecca's still in the huff with David though for not dancing with her...


Send her a kiss and an apology :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* but the crossed arms and the look was a picture :lol: :lol: ,,,, You are very lucky to have a truly wonderful daughter .

Also congrats to Hev & Peter ,we had a wonderful weekend   enjoy your honeymoon


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well folks, we had a fantastic day. A huge thank you to all you guys who made the trip to help celebrate with us        - we were sooooo chuffed!

I've sorted out some pics but I have a few brilliant forum ones thanks to slg's daughter :lol: - so I'll get them up later!

Some pics ..................

The happy couple









A stolen kiss









Bob after he has been poofed up - no, the piper is not called 'Bob'









Chief photographer/fairy and esteemed forum member :lol: 









A bridesmaid doing some funky moves!









JC said 'get on the bed'!!









A big hug [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 









I'll post up some more once I get them (if you wish)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't believe its been two weeks still trying to catch up on my sleep :wink:
ps photos stunning as ever :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

From SLGs daughter Rebecca, who had a disposable camera...

John H needing an eyebrow trim...










SLG looking a little puzzled...










Dave G, Val, and Rebecca










Andy and Val getting it on...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovely pictures all!! Especially the ones that were taken by "the Fairy" 

So, how is married life then, Heather and Peter? Have you had your first row yet :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

life is great 8) 8) 8)

seriously...we've not actually had a proper row....ever


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> life is great 8) 8) 8)
> 
> seriously...we've not actually had a proper row....ever


I can't imagine the two of you having one either!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Evening all,

Finally as Mr & Mrs Hope have now seen their pics I thought I'd post a few for all to see the first forum wedding&#8230;

Enjoy!

The night before


































The box full of 'toys'


































Best man


























&#8230;and 'those' shoes'










The Morning Of&#8230;










































Onwards for makeup&#8230;










Hev's Mum


















Bridesmaid


































































The Castle awaits


























































































The pre wedding antics!


























Hev and Mum










































































Hev and Her Dad


































The Ceremony










































































































































What started it all!










Everyone!


































































































































































































Some familiar TT faces&#8230;.

























Mr & Mrs Hope


































































































Take me to your leader!










John H in need of an eyebrow trim!



























































































There we go, fab day.

PS Just a hobby, go easy on the photographer!

John


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John

Thank you so much for everything over that weekend. I know you were probably getting a little stressed and the idea but I have to say, you pulled it off brilliantly.

I don't think I'd have been as relaxed and chilled with anyone else....I wouldn't tell many men just to walk in as a group of girlies got dressed....on the otherhand, dunno who got the biggest shock when you wandered into the wrong bridal suite (I'd have given anything to have see their faces!) :lol:

I can't thank you both you and Mrs C enough for everything you did for us...............and as for the kids, they were fantastic - and cute too 

Thanks again
Hev and phope
xxx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Brought it all back :lol: Excellent!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great photos John as ever .


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Ahhh, the memories...

Never did see "the leader" after that pic... :wink:


----------

